# Ben Pearson Cougar 7050



## MCROW (Oct 9, 2015)

Most of the time they should have the weight written on it somewhere. It might say something like 45#@28" or something like that. If not, you will have to measure it yourself. They made that bow between the 60's-70's. Really good shooting bow if in good condition from what I remember.


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

I have one that I use for 3D. The poundage should be written on the belly just under sight window. 

I like mine very well, though it is difficult for me to get to a full draw. I have put a Bear Weatherrest on mine rather than shooting off the shelf. I had arrows that were way too stiff for the bow, and was frustrated. Once figuring out it was the arrows that were the problem rather than the shelf, I had grown accustomed to the rest.

Nevertheless, it's a comfortable, consistent bow that shoots well. Whenever I take it to a traditional archery shop, most the folks there want to give it a try and walk away with complements on its performance.


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

BP Cougars were made in a three different decades. Here is some help maybe: 1969 Cougar, 62" #25-#55, 7 1/4" brace height sold for $35, has a white arrow in a black circle. ; 1974 was the 7050-0 Cougar with black glass and wood handle, #30- #55; 1983 and 1984 had 7050 Cougars #30-#55, black glass and dark brown wood handle, with a 7 1/2-8" brace heigh, they are distquishable by a yellow hoof print on the limb. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## JPlove1225 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## JPlove1225 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## JPlove1225 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. I posted some pics so if anyone could tell me more I'd greatly appreciate it. I believe this is a right handed bow, but I could be wrong. Would someone please verify.


----------



## JPlove1225 (Feb 22, 2016)

Also I was told this is a Flemish twist string. Is that good? What other kinds of strings are available?


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a right handed bow, which means that you hold it in your left hand and draw the string with your right hand. There should be some black letters that look like they're hand printed down below the sight window, that's where the poundage draw should be printed. 

That string will work fine. I'm not conversant enough with strings to give any advice beyond saying that what you've got will get you started. Take a look at the ends. My Cougar has a tendency to cut strings at the ends. I've corrected that by putting a tip protector over each end and then stringing it. It's not the ideal solution, but it is A solution. 

- Zurf


----------



## JPlove1225 (Feb 22, 2016)

Alright great. I can't find any writing on the bow other than the printed Pearson stamp. Is there any other way to tell the draw weight and string length?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Take the string off and measure it. For the draw weight take it to your local pro shop and have them measure it at the standard 28".


----------



## JPlove1225 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cool


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

All the Cougar 7050's were 62" long. For the weight, do just like Easykeeper above mentions or a buddy with a draw board with scale.


----------



## JPlove1225 (Feb 22, 2016)

Alright thanks


----------

